# net-setup nie działa + problem z WIFI

## Wielebny

Co jest nie tak jak w net-setup wybieram kartę sieciową (eth0 czy ath0) i zadaje mi pytanie czy na pewno chce ten interfejs skonfigurować, ja odpowiadam YES i program sie zamyka. A tak nie powinno być  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## mbar

a po ch.. używasz net-setup? do niczego to nie potrzebne.

----------

## Wielebny

Walczę z WIFI i pomyślałem ,że to pomoże.

----------

## mbar

jakie wifi, co robisz dokładnie?

----------

## Wielebny

Karta to Atheros z IBM t41 zaś sieć/internet chwilowo udostępnia Acer AD-HOC bez szyfrowania.

Konfiguracje sieci na tym lapku znalazłem min na http://www.peteleonard.com/gentoo-t41p/#wireless a szukałem tu http://tuxmobil.org/ibm.html. Czyli po małych zmianach robiłem tak

```

# emerge wireless-tools

# emerge wavemon

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge madwifi-old (próbowałem nawet z  madwifi-ng)

# modprobe ath_pci

# ifconfig ath0 up

# iwconfig ath0 essid "Ew"

# dhcpd ath0

```

DHCPD odpowiedziało ,że TIMEOUT

wpisanie IP i innych na sztywno w /etc/conf.d/net dla ath0 nic nie dalo.

Zaglądałem na Handbook gentoo w dziale WIFI ale tam to juz poległem całkowicie.

----------

## mbar

pokaż jeszcze lspci i emerge --info

----------

## Wielebny

Moje lspci :

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O 

Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM 

Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel 

Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 

(rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM 

(ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB 

Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB 

UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 

82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI 

bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 81)

00:1f.0 ISA 

bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 

01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE 

Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM 

(ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio 

controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) 

AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 

82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility 

M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]

02:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments 

PCI4520 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

02:00.1 CardBus bridge: 

Texas Instruments PCI4520 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

02:01.0 

Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82540EP Gigabit Ethernet 

Controller (Mobile) (rev 03)

02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros 

Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

```

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1600MHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 10 Mar 2007 01:47:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -msse2 -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -frename-registers -fprefetch-loop-arrays -falign-functions=64"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/rc.d /etc/terminfo /etc/wget"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -msse2 -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -frename-registers -fprefetch-loop-arrays -falign-functions=64"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl "

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt crypts cups dri dvd fortran gdbm gnome gpm gtk iconv ipv6 isdnlog libg++ midi ncurses nls nptl nptlonly pam pcre perl ppds pppd python radeon readline reflection session spl ssh ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Rozmawiałem z kumplem na ten temat który  uruchomił bez większych problemów WIFI na Gentoo i mówił aby dokładnie przeczytać net.example oraz stworzyć plik wireless po wcześniejszym przeczytaniu wireless.example. Następnie restart arh0 i cyt: "MUSI DZIAŁAĆ"

----------

## mbar

no bo musi  :Smile:  sterowniki się ładują? (lsmod)

i wywal to: -fforce-addr -frename-registers -fprefetch-loop-arrays -falign-functions=64 tylko niestabilny system sobie szykujesz.

----------

## Wielebny

Gdzieś czytałem aby skonfigurować albo plik net albo wireless. Więc który?? Czy obydwa?

----------

## mbar

obojętne, oba pliki są przetwarzane podczas podnoszenia interfejsów sieciowych, a ich podział jest jedynie ułatwieniem dla użytkownika. ale generalnie do wifi używa się wireless, a net do sieci przewodowej.

----------

## Wielebny

Więc zrobiłem od początku tak:

```
# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.ath0

# rc-update add net.ath0 default
```

następnie napisałem plik /etc/conf.d/wireless :

```
essid_ath0="JAKUBOWO"

mode_ath0="ad-hoc"

#adhoc_essid_ath0="WLAN"

channel_ath0="3"

sleep_scan_ath0="0"

scan_mode_ath0="Ad-Hoc"
```

No i teraz robie /etc/init.d/net.ath0 start

a system mi wywala:

```
 [32;01m* [0m Starting ath0

 [32;01m*

 [0m   Configuring wireless network for ath0

 [31;01m*

 [0m   ath0 does not support setting the mode to "ad-hoc"

 [31;01m*

 [0m   Failed to configure wireless for ath0

```

No i tego nie rozumiem ze interface sieciowy nie działa w trybie AD-hoc.

Pozatym przeszukałem portage w poszukiwaniu wszystkiego co wiąże sie z ad-hoc i znalazłem 

```
net-wireless/at76c503a
```

 ale nie moge tego przekompilować bo UDEV mi blokuje   :Crying or Very sad: 

Chcąc sprawdzić czy będzie działało na madwifi-old przy emergowaniu wyskakuje mi :

```
--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

[31;01mLOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-net-wireless_-_madwifi-old-tools-0.0.1417.20060128-6573.log"

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/astest6647.out

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/astest6651.out

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/astest6655.out

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5/astest6659.out

[31;01m--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```

----------

## mbar

- do kart Atheros (sterowniki madwifi) polecam zainstalować wpa_supplicant, łatwiej się wtedy konfiguruje.

- czytałeś całą dostępną dokumentację, bo mi się wydaje, że nie? Gdybyś przeczytał, to byś znalazł plik /etc/modules.d/ath_pci a w nim # autocreate: Create ath device in [sta|ap|wds|adhoc|ahdemo|monitor] mode. Defaults to sta...

- czytać  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

no wg mnie to nie ad-hoc, tylko managed powinno być. W końcu ad-hoc to jest bez żadnego AP (po prostu kilka kompów z kartami WiFi).

----------

## Cieslo

Nie wiem czy przypadkiem nie jest błędne użycie 'ad-hoc'. Z tego co pamiętam używa się 'adhoc' (bez myślnika), ale pewny nie jestem. I rzeczywiście - lepiej użyć trybu managed (jak stawiałem sieć adhoc to ustawiłem tryb managed i działa bezproblemowo).

----------

## Wielebny

 *mbar wrote:*   

> - do kart Atheros (sterowniki madwifi) polecam zainstalować wpa_supplicant, łatwiej się wtedy konfiguruje.
> 
> - czytałeś całą dostępną dokumentację, bo mi się wydaje, że nie? Gdybyś przeczytał, to byś znalazł plik /etc/modules.d/ath_pci a w nim # autocreate: Create ath device in [sta|ap|wds|adhoc|ahdemo|monitor] mode. Defaults to sta...
> 
> - czytać 

 

Sprawdzałem swój system i nie ma w nic takiego czegoś jak /etc/modules.d/ath_pci 

Zaś jak zmieniam na Managed to i tak wyskakuje ze nie może działać w ad-hoc.

Przeszukałem emerge w poszukiwaniu wszystkiego z AD-HOC i znalazło mi 

```
at76c503a
```

Lecz przy próbie zemergowania tego wywala mi błąd:

```
 [32;01m*[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code

 

[32;01m*[0m Found kernel source directory:

 

[32;01m*[0m     /usr/src/linux

 

[32;01m*[0m Found kernel object directory:

 

[32;01m*[0m     /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/build

 

[32;01m*[0m Found sources for kernel version:

 

[32;01m*[0m     2.6.19-gentoo-r5

 

[32;01m*[0m Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

[A[120C  

[34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking at76_usb-0.14beta1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/at76c503a-0.14_beta1/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/at76c503a-0.14_beta1/work/at76_usb-0.14beta1 ...

 

[32;01m*[0m Preparing at76_usb module

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/at76c503a-0.14_beta1/work/at76_usb-0.14beta1 KERNELRELEASE=2.6.19-gentoo-r5 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/at76c503a-0.14_beta1/work/at76_usb-0.14beta1/at76c503.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/at76c503a-0.14_beta1/work/at76_usb-0.14beta1/at76_usbdfu.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/at76c503a-0.14_beta1/work/at76_usb-0.14beta1/at76c503.c:21:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/at76c503a-0.14_beta1/work/at76_usb-0.14beta1/at76_usbdfu.c:27:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/at76c503a-0.14_beta1/work/at76_usb-0.14beta1/at76_usbdfu.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/at76c503a-0.14_beta1/work/at76_usb-0.14beta1/at76c503.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/at76c503a-0.14_beta1/work/at76_usb-0.14beta1] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/at76c503a-0.14_beta1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3972:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 511:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  KERNEL_PATH=/usr/src/linux all.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/net-wireless:at76c503a-0.14_beta1:20070315-190846.log'.

```

----------

## mbar

 *Wielebny wrote:*   

> Sprawdzałem swój system i nie ma w nic takiego czegoś jak /etc/modules.d/ath_pci 
> 
> 

 

znaczy źle zainstalowałeś madwifi, a to drugie "atcośtam" w ogóle tu nie ma zastosowania.

----------

## Wielebny

a jak można źle zainstalować madwifi??

Wydałem polecenie:

```
emerge madwifi-ng
```

 oraz 

```
madwifi-ng-tools
```

wiec chyba dobrze?

zemergowalem ponownie madwifi i teraz sie ten pliczek pojawil wiec daje

```
modprobe ath_pci autocreate=adhoc
```

 i Du...A zbita  :Sad:  nic to nie pomogło.

----------

## Gabrys

Ej, sorry, ale jak do !@#$a chcesz działać w trybie Ad-Hoc, skoro mówisz, że masz AP. Jak masz AP to jest tryb Managed a nie Ad-Hoc, OK?

----------

## Wielebny

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Ej, sorry, ale jak do !@#$a chcesz działać w trybie Ad-Hoc, skoro mówisz, że masz AP. Jak masz AP to jest tryb Managed a nie Ad-Hoc, OK?

 

A gdzie ja napisałem ,że chce sie podłączyć do AP?

----------

## Gabrys

 *Wielebny wrote:*   

> Karta to Atheros z IBM t41 zaś sieć/internet chwilowo udostępnia Acer AD-HOC bez szyfrowania.

 

A, Ok, wydawało mi się, że ten Acer to jakiś AP. Przepraszam za najazd. Z drugiej strony próbowałem niegdyś konfiguracji Ad-Hoc miedzy dwoma kartami: Realtek i Atheros i owa próba spełzła na niczym. I nie wiem, gdzie był problem.

----------

## mbar

dmesg po załadowaniu modułu ath

----------

